# Coment Supprimer/Effacer des musiques sur iPad Air ?



## ako1113 (26 Décembre 2013)

A Noël dernier j'ai eu enfin mon iPad Air 
Je regrette pas ce choix, c'est simple est efficace 
Sauf, petit problème, j'ai plus d'une centaine de musiques dans "Musique" est j'aimerais en supprimer ou effacer une partit, car certaine musique me dérange  
J'ai chercher partout, sur tout les forums est y a rien pour l'iPad Air 

Help Me 

Merci à celui ou ceux qui m'aiderons, je vous bénis


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (26 Décembre 2013)

Il suffit d'effacer les fichiers comme n'importe quel autre fichier sur n'importe quel device ios:

Appui long sur le fichier, puis cliquer sur supprimer...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h17 ----------

En fait rectificatif, depuis ios 7, c'est glisser de droite a gauche puis appui sur le bouton supprimer...


----------



## ako1113 (27 Décembre 2013)

Ou se situe iOS 7 ?


----------



## ako1113 (28 Décembre 2013)

J'ai enfin réussi à supprimer des musiques, mais j'ai du m'abonner à iTunes Match qui coute 25 euros par mois, mes merci quand même.
Maintenant je cherche comment se désabonner de iTunes Match.


----------



## feemail (28 Décembre 2013)

Par iTunes cela aurait peut être été plus simple :
Créer une liste de lecture que l'on souhaite pouvoir écouter sur son ipad
Et ne synchroniser que cette liste dans musique sur son ipad


----------



## ako1113 (28 Décembre 2013)

J'ai tout essayer mais les musiques restaient, mes maintenant c'est résolu, merci.


----------

